# Laval, Quebec, Canada



## Nam (Oct 6, 2011)

My puppy is around 8 months old. He is relatively obedient but sometimes I need to repeat myself a few times before he actually listens. When he has distractions around, it's a bit more harder to get his attention.

I would like to have him extremely disciplined.

I am looking for a good trainer for obedience around Laval. Perferably in public so he can make friends  . 

Thank you for your suggestions! :gsdsit:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you want to proof your puppy for working around distraction, regular obedience classes would work well for that.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't know them personally but there are some trainers listed in Laval (page 2 and 3)
Canadian Association of Professional Pet Dog Trainers=

Maybe you could also ask your vet or at the dog park if you go to one?

Or ask on the Montreal dog blog fb. Montreal Dog Blog - Wall | Facebook Maybe someone there can recommend a good trainer... Good luck


----------

